# 2000 Altima GXE wiper problem



## Mythos2005 (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello,

My girlfriend has a 2000 Altima GXE. It snowed here today and she did not clean all of it off before using the wipers this morning. The wipers were fine today. Anyway, we took the car out this evening and the wipers were on and working okay. All of a sudden, the driver's side wiper stopped moving and the passenger side wiper started bumping into it. I quicly turned them off and checked them when we got home. I noticed that the post the wiper arm is attached to moves, but the arm does not. Also, you can move the arm back and forth with your hand which is something that you shouldn't be able to do.

I was wondering how hard it would be to replace the wiper arm assembly. Is it expensive? Is the post expensive or difficult to replace if it is damaged? 

Thanks.

Mythos


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

if you go to a junkyard you can get it for about 5 bucks. New, im guessing 10-20, and the installation is as easy as changing the blade. here is a link to changing the arm on a 98. I know its an older model, but you get the idea as to how easy it is.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Mythos2005 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My girlfriend has a 2000 Altima GXE. It snowed here today and she did not clean all of it off before using the wipers this morning. The wipers were fine today. Anyway, we took the car out this evening and the wipers were on and working okay. All of a sudden, the driver's side wiper stopped moving and the passenger side wiper started bumping into it. I quicly turned them off and checked them when we got home. I noticed that the post the wiper arm is attached to moves, but the arm does not. Also, you can move the arm back and forth with your hand which is something that you shouldn't be able to do.
> 
> ...


All that is is your wiper-arm hold-down bolt came loose. Just line up the blade right and then tighten down the bolt - you should be good to go.

Funny, my wife did the same thing this morning... running the wipers with a windshield full of heavy snow and ice. I nearly had a stroke.


----------



## Mythos2005 (Dec 6, 2005)

gfriedman said:


> All that is is your wiper-arm hold-down bolt came loose. Just line up the blade right and then tighten down the bolt - you should be good to go.
> 
> Funny, my wife did the same thing this morning... running the wipers with a windshield full of heavy snow and ice. I nearly had a stroke.


Thanks guys for all of your help. I was lucky and only had to remove the cap and tighten the bolt. I will keep the page that DRUNKHORSE mentioned for future reference.

Thanks again.

Mythos


----------

